# Car Wont Start?



## Bax* (Dec 14, 2008)

Saw this on KSL and thought it was pretty interesting. I never would have considered this in a million years:

http://www.ksl.com/?sid=29982161&nid=1282&title=car-wont-start-try-the-other-key&s_cid=queue-8


----------



## Critter (Mar 20, 2010)

That is a problem with the keys with chips in them. If you pass by a strong magnetic field there is a possibility that they key will become deprogrammed.


----------



## stuckduck (Jan 31, 2008)

Just dropping a set of keys is enough to take them out! I had some costumers change ALOT of parts trying to get a vehicle to start, then bring it to me only to have me ask them for there spare set!


----------

